# Check out line



## tranquil_emotion (Sep 6, 2005)

This sounds crazy but a couple of weeks ago I went through a check out line which is something that I never do. It's crazy because it is something that normal people never think about. 

In fact I think I've only went through a check out line where I was the one that handed them the money one other time when I was 12 and that was a disaster. This time it was a lot different, and I was in the store with my brother instead of my mom. My mom has a tendency to make my anxiety a lot worse.

I really hate it when I have to hand them the money because my hands shake, so I casually laid it down on the counter and slid it toward her, but I was a nervous wreck. Which worked out okay that time but it's not really a solution because you can't do that in most check out situations, like in a grocery store.

I never thought that I could actually do something like that, now I'm wondering how I'm going to do it again.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tranquil Emotion,

Just think back your successful runthrough! I would have been more worried about whether I had twelve items or less :lol.


----------



## M.L. Joynes (Aug 14, 2005)

OMG! I just had a flashback to when I first got married and that was something I feared! Once we got to the checkout line my husband would be busy bagging the groceries and then I would be stuck giving the money to the cashier. Something about feeling like everyone's eyes are focused on me and seeing how shaky and nervous I felt. Would my husband totally reject me after he saw me this way?
Man, that was a long time ago! But, after going through it enough times and seeing my husband is still here for me, it has totally disappeared. I can go through checkout lines now, no problem!
So, keep doing it, and you'll see it will lessen each time until one day you may have a flash back to remind you of how far you've come!

There is great promise ahead for you although the steps to get there are a bit steep right now!


----------



## M.L. Joynes (Aug 14, 2005)

OMG! I just had a flashback to when I first got married and that was something I feared! Once we got to the checkout line my husband would be busy bagging the groceries and then I would be stuck giving the money to the cashier. Something about feeling like everyone's eyes are focused on me and seeing how shaky and nervous I felt. Would my husband totally reject me after he saw me this way?
Man, that was a long time ago! But, after going through it enough times and seeing my husband is still here for me, it has totally disappeared. I can go through checkout lines now, no problem!
So, keep doing it, and you'll see it will lessen each time until one day you may have a flash back to remind you of how far you've come!

There is great promise ahead for you although the steps to get there are a bit steep right now!


----------



## RedBlueFish (Nov 11, 2003)

Hey, I think there's nothing wrong with setting the money down and sliding it towards them. I do it all the time and haven't had any problems from the other person! In my opinion, I think that the cashiers don't think anything of it when you set the money on the counter for them. I don't set the money down on the counter for the as a result of SA specifically, but I do it sometimes if they're busy doing something and that way they can just take the money and not have to wait for me to hand it to them. 

My point is though that there's nothing wrong with setting the money down for them to take it.  I do it myself and no one has ever judged me for it ... normal people do it too, so try not to beat yourself up about that. I know it's easier said than done but the most important thing is that you did it, you made it through the checkout line! :clap :boogie :clap :boogie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

...now that I think about it.

I decided to go to the checkout line this evening to buy a newspaper, 7-up Plus, light chocolate chip cookie dough ice cream, Baked Lay's potato chips...

okay, I'll get on with the story.

checkout girl: "It's good to see that you are eating healthy." 
me: "Yes"
cg rings up total
cg: "Do you have your club card?"
me: "Yes, it's a little worn out"
*beep*
cg: "It still works. Wow, you just saved $2.19 on your order"
bag boy seen putting groceries in bag
bb: "Wow, I can't believe there are people coming up here from Louisiana."
**I was thinking about how college students can go to school free anywhere because of Katrina***
cg: "yes, there were supposed to be some people coming up here"
***I leave thinking - they may like our weather now, but in three months, we could have snow on the ground, something they're not used to***
I walk to my car

Yes, there was limited conversation at the checkout line. I could have done better.


----------



## tranquil_emotion (Sep 6, 2005)

millenniumman75 thats great! 

If it was me I would had my mind everywhere else than on the conversation. It's encouraging for me to hear a success story like yours.


----------

